# Port Bottles



## franki1926 (May 20, 2014)

I am looking for port bottles that are barrel chested at the top and I can't find them anywhere. I think they are 500ml. I don't want to use 375ml. Does anyone have any leads.


----------



## jojabri (May 20, 2014)

I recently acquired a few cases from local winery. You might check online if any of your locals make port, if so, you may be able to snag SME from them.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 21, 2014)

I've seen them on line, and they are expensive. Like Gina, I scored some from a local winery. They had a surplus and I got them brand new for $4/case.


----------



## franki1926 (May 21, 2014)

all of the wineries around me use 375 or ice wine bottles. I searched around the web but have hot come up with anything yet. Thanks for the advice


----------



## dangerdave (May 25, 2014)

I found these 500ml bottles on Ebay, and ordered several cases for current/furture port wines. The listing is under "EMPTY WINE/BEVERAGE/ BOTTLES 500 ML DARK OLIVE COLOR". I got a case and checked them out. I then ordered some more. Very cool! And a #9 cork fits snuggly in the neck. My previous ports were bottled in splits (375ml), but these square bottles...I like!


----------

